# D'Urso: fine di un'era, anche Piersilvio la "boccia"



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2021)

Come ufficializzato dai palinsesti *Mediaset *presentati il 1 luglio, nella stagione televisiva 2021/22 è stato ufficializzato il tanto vociferato *ridimensionamento di Barbara D'Urso*, fino a qualche anno fa regina del pomeriggio quotidiano e festivo di *Canale 5*, ma ora, complice i bassi ascolti delle sue trasmissioni nella stagione appena passata, detentrice di un solo programma, ossia Pomeriggio 5 che a quanto pare subirà anche una riduzione di durata e cambierà linea editoriale (più informazione e meno gossip, oltre all'eliminazione dei talk urlati su argomenti di bassa lega con opinionisti dalla dubbia fama e popolarità). 

Alla domenica pomeriggio, dopo anni, la conduttrice napoletana non ci sarà più con Domenica Live il pomeriggio e né con Live-Non è la D'Urso in prima serata. Al suo posto vedremo Anna Tatangelo con il ritorno di "Scene da un Matrimonio" e Silvia Toffanin, compagna di Piersilvio Berlusconi, con "Verissimo" che conquista anche il dì di festa, oltre al sabato (topic qui Tatangelo e Toffanin nella domenica pomeriggio di Canale 5), mentre in prima serata, sempre per quanto riguarda le domeniche dell'autunno 2021, ci sarà il ritorno di Scherzi a Parte con un nuovo conduttore, ossia Enrico Papi che torna a Mediaset e la nuova edizione di All Together Now con Michelle Hunziker che avrà anche degli speciali natalizi con protagonisti i bambini.

Una *bocciatura *manifestata anche a parole dall'AD di Mediaset, ossia il già citato *Piersilvio Berlusconi* che in merito al ridimensionamento di Barbara D'Urso ha dichiarato ai giornalisti in merito ai suoi programmi: "_*Quel tipo di infotainment a 360 gradi che va dalla cronaca alla politica al gossip non credo abbia più grande senso*, quindi abbiamo deciso, pensando di interpretare ciò che il pubblico percepisce, di cambiare squadra_". Pertanto, lo stesso Berlusconi non ha esitato a ringraziare la D'Urso aprendole lo spiraglio per nuove produzioni: "_Barbara D&#8217;Urso ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro, ho apprezzato il suo lavoro durante il lockdown. È una bravissima professionista e rimane nella nostra squadra. Appena ci sarà un progetto che piace a noi e a lei tornerà in prime time di intrattenimento_".

Bocciatura anche dal direttore dell'informazione Mediaset, Mauro Crippa, il quale ha dichiarato: "_La parte info dell&#8217;infotainment quest&#8217;anno era drammatica. Il cambio pagina strideva, perché l&#8217;intrattenimento era difficile da miscelare. È il momento di cambiare pagina. Ci concentreremo sulla cronaca_".

Intanto, un articolo del Fatto Quotidiano scritto da Giuseppe Candela, giornalista anche di Dagospia ed esperto delle dinamiche nel mondo della televisione, nonché il primo ad annunciare la cancellazione di Domenica Live e molto critico verso i programmi di Barbara D'Urso, ha invitato la conduttrice a usare questo momento per fare una "svolta" e dedicarsi a qualcosa di più "leggero, diverso". Non solo, l'articolo non esita a criticare i programmi che occuperanno la domenica pomeriggio, in particolare Scene da un Matrimonio che "puzza di flop a chilometri di distanza e potrebbe funzionare alla prima con un colpo di scena: il ritorno di Anna Tatangelo ad Amorilandia e nozze lampo con Gigi D&#8217;Alessio", mentre il prolungamento di Verissimo è definito come una scelta di palinsesto "senza vergogna, questa volta con motivi di vanto".


----------



## __king george__ (2 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2373602 ha scritto:


> Come ufficializzato dai palinsesti *Mediaset *presentati il 1 luglio, nella stagione televisiva 2021/22 è stato ufficializzato il tanto vociferato *ridimensionamento di Barbara D'Urso*, fino a qualche anno fa regina del pomeriggio quotidiano e festivo di *Canale 5*, ma ora, complice i bassi ascolti delle sue trasmissioni nella stagione appena passata, detentrice di un solo programma, ossia Pomeriggio 5 che a quanto pare subirà anche una riduzione di durata e cambierà linea editoriale (più informazione e meno gossip, oltre all'eliminazione dei talk urlati su argomenti di bassa lega con opinionisti dalla dubbia fama e popolarità).
> 
> Alla domenica pomeriggio, dopo anni, la conduttrice napoletana non ci sarà più con Domenica Live il pomeriggio e né con Live-Non è la D'Urso in prima serata. Al suo posto vedremo Anna Tatangelo con il ritorno di "Scene da un Matrimonio" e Silvia Toffanin, moglie di Piersilvio Berlusconi, con "Verissimo" che conquista anche il dì di festa, oltre al sabato (topic qui Tatangelo e Toffanin nella domenica pomeriggio di Canale 5), mentre in prima serata, sempre per quanto riguarda le domeniche dell'autunno 2021, ci sarà il ritorno di Scherzi a Parte con un nuovo conduttore, ossia Enrico Papi che torna a Mediaset e la nuova edizione di All Together Now con Michelle Hunziker che avrà anche degli speciali natalizi con protagonisti i bambini.
> 
> ...



si però adesso che non facciano passare la d'urso per la colpevole unica del trash televisivo...perchè ci hanno sguazzato per anni (d'alronde la tv berlusconiana non è un modo di dire a caso) ora fa meno ascolti e quindi la cacciano giustamente..ma solo per quello non per motivi etici o altre ipocrisie


----------



## Raryof (2 Luglio 2021)

Dovrebbe cacciare il sextape e poi prepensionamento a base di reality e trash vario.
L'età è quella che è ma tiene ancora botta bene, ancora 2-3 anni buoni li può fare ma se andasse oltre ci sarebbe solo da inchinarsi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Luglio 2021)

Raryof;2373610 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe cacciare il sextape e poi prepensionamento a base di reality e trash vario.
> L'età è quella che è ma tiene ancora botta bene, ancora 2-3 anni buoni li può fare ma se andasse oltre ci sarebbe solo da inchinarsi...



duo lesbo con paola ferrari?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Luglio 2021)

Raryof;2373610 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe cacciare il sextape e poi prepensionamento a base di reality e trash vario.
> L'età è quella che è ma tiene ancora botta bene, ancora 2-3 anni buoni li può fare ma se andasse oltre ci sarebbe solo da inchinarsi...



Qualche anno fa si è fatta anche Bobone Vieri, questa ha un archivio di sextape che non finisce più...


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Luglio 2021)

fabri47;2373602 ha scritto:


> Come ufficializzato dai palinsesti *Mediaset *presentati il 1 luglio, nella stagione televisiva 2021/22 è stato ufficializzato il tanto vociferato *ridimensionamento di Barbara D'Urso*, fino a qualche anno fa regina del pomeriggio quotidiano e festivo di *Canale 5*, ma ora, complice i bassi ascolti delle sue trasmissioni nella stagione appena passata, detentrice di un solo programma, ossia Pomeriggio 5 che a quanto pare subirà anche una riduzione di durata e cambierà linea editoriale (più informazione e meno gossip, oltre all'eliminazione dei talk urlati su argomenti di bassa lega con opinionisti dalla dubbia fama e popolarità).
> 
> Alla domenica pomeriggio, dopo anni, la conduttrice napoletana non ci sarà più con Domenica Live il pomeriggio e né con Live-Non è la D'Urso in prima serata. Al suo posto vedremo Anna Tatangelo con il ritorno di "Scene da un Matrimonio" e Silvia Toffanin, compagna di Piersilvio Berlusconi, con "Verissimo" che conquista anche il dì di festa, oltre al sabato (topic qui Tatangelo e Toffanin nella domenica pomeriggio di Canale 5), mentre in prima serata, sempre per quanto riguarda le domeniche dell'autunno 2021, ci sarà il ritorno di Scherzi a Parte con un nuovo conduttore, ossia Enrico Papi che torna a Mediaset e la nuova edizione di All Together Now con Michelle Hunziker che avrà anche degli speciali natalizi con protagonisti i bambini.
> 
> ...



Un pò poco credibili perchè il mostro l'hanno creato e sono anni che la D'Urso coi suoi programmi trash e il suo pubblico beota tiene in piedi Canale 5. Per quanto mi faccia abbastanza schifo dovrebbero Piersilvio dovrebbe baciarle i piedi. Adesso scendono dal carro per sperimentare cose nuove ma i programmi della D'Urso col marciume che ospita cosano ZERO, vediamo se con quelli nuovi che proporranno otterrano stesso riscontro del pubblico


----------

